# Angeln in Australien



## blackmarlin.au (21. April 2013)

hallo freunde

wuerde mich freuen , wenn ihr hier mal eure erfahrungen und oder erlebnisse vom angeln in australien preiss geben wuerdet.
 lebe selber jetzt seit 1,5 jahren in australien ( cairns Queensland) und freue mich ueber jeden beitrag , wo ich vieleicht was lernen kann , oder neue tricks und tipps erfahren kann.

also mal ran an die tasten 

viele gruesse marco


----------



## Erdling (23. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Hi,
bin selber erst vor einer Woche wieder in Deutschland gelandet.
Bin von Sydney nach Brisbane mit dem Rucksack (gewandert).
Hatte immer eine kleine Spinner dabei.
Gefangen habe ich Flathead, Bream, Taylor, eine Art Hecht oder Hornhecht und paar Fische deren Namen ich nicht kenne.
Geangelt habe ich nur mit Kunstköder: Wobbler, Popper und Löffel am Ufer.

MfG
Erdling


----------



## blackmarlin.au (24. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

hi na das hoert sich doch richtig nach abenteuer urlaub an ich denke das der hechtaehnliche fisch ein longtom war hatte er viele kleine zaehne ?.
 als mit kunskoeder hatte ich hier bisher nicht so viel erfolg .
 aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden .
 vielen dank schon mal fuer deine antwort hier.


----------



## Erdling (24. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

In Cairns ist doch auch der Baramundi beheimatet. Schon mal einen gefangen?
Der Hecht den ich meine ist ein anderer. Ist ein Riffbewohner und wird nicht groß, max 40cm schätze ich und hat keine Hornchetnase. Wenn der fisch gegart wird färben sich die Gräten neon grün.

Sobald das Ladegerät von meinem Netbook da ist, lade ich mal paar Fotos hoch.

Den Fisch auf deinem Profilbild hab ich auch paar mal gefangen in kleiner Ausführung.


----------



## blackmarlin.au (25. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

hatte 2 mal das vergnügen den baramundi an der angel zu haben . beim ersten mal war er untermaßig mit 45 cm und beim 2 mal verabschiedete sich ein etwa 70-80 cm grosser mit einem riesen sprung und winkender schwanzflosse lach .na und zu dem hechtartigen fisch , es muss wohl der fukoschima hecht sein lach.nein im ernst keine ahnung was es für einer sein soll. . könnte auch ein grosser garrfisch gewesen sein. war seine oberlippe kleiner wie die unterlippe ?.zu dem fisch in meinem profilfoto , das ist ein giant traveli . der aber auch noch nicht wirklich gross ist . die  können 30kg und mehr erreichen.


----------



## Erdling (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Sorry hat etwas gedauert.


----------



## Erdling (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Auf dem ersten Bild der H-Hechtverwandte.
Nr.2 freigespülte Sandfläche am Stand nach einem Sturm.
Nr.3 und 4 mitten im Busch gabs nur Aale bei ca 40cm Länge. Die gingen auf die Nerven.
Nr.5 und 6 Flatheads ca 55cm und ein Bream ca 50cm vom Strand.
Nr.7 Ein schöner Taylor ca 2,5-3kg und 60cm groß.


----------



## blackmarlin.au (15. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

na der fisch auf demk ersten bild ist ein junger barracuda hehehe, ja und die anderen kenne ich . die durfte ich auch schon mal hier und da fangen. und mit dem barramundi hat es nun auch geklappt lach.


----------



## blackmarlin.au (6. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

hallo freunde
wollte einfach nur mal ein paar bilder zeigen, was man hier so ohne boot fangen kann , und wie schön die gegend ist.
zu bild 1 , das ist ein fishing boat auf australien style lach
zu bild 2 , schöner queensland grouper der als beifang an den hacken ging, und natürlich wieder zurück gesetzt wurde. so wie alle fische auf den fotos.
zu bild 3 schöner shovelnose 
zu bild 4 einer von 4 bullsharks die über den weihnachtstagen gefangen wurden
zu bild 5 der bisher grösste grouper den ich hier gesehen ca 300 kg und 2,70
na und das alles ohne boat , und ohne km weit raus zu müssen.

na wenn jemand lust bekommt hier mal seinen urlaub zu verbringen, lass es mich wissen.
dann kann man mal zusammen auf die jagd gehen.
viele grüsse aus cairns


----------



## blackmarlin.au (6. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

na das schönste bild hätte ich fast vergessen.

 bild 1 ,schooner drill im sonnenaufgang
war ein schöner shovelnose.
bild 2, 33kg GT der leider nicht zurück gesetzt warden konnte, da er den live bait zu tief geschluckt hatte.
bild 3 wieder ein schöner shovelnose


----------



## blackmarlin.au (25. November 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

hi freunde

wollte mal eben berichten von einem schönen angelabend mit unserem board mitglied norwegenfahrer, der in seinem australien urlaub mit mir zusammen in palm cove zum angeln war.
hat mich sehr gefreut , und es war ein netter abend,  er konnte auch noch einen ca 80 cm blacktip shark fangen, und wieder zurück setzen.
und zum krönenden abschluß durften wir noch einen wirklich heissen drill von meinem freund Nathan beobacheten, der einen ca 250-300cm langen bullshark fing.
also noch mal danke Norbert für den netten besuch.
fotos gibt es auch , aber die hat der norwegenfahrer. aber er wird bestimmt welche hochladen wenn er wieder da ist.

gruss marco


----------



## Duwi (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Hallo Marco! Vielleicht kannst du mir ja helfen... Ich fliege Anfang Januar mit Familie für 6 Wochen nach Queensland. Wie sieht es momentan mit der Einfuhr von Angelausrüstung aus? Hab nämlich gehört,  daß Köder wie Wobblern etc. nicht eingeführt werden dürfen. Auf offiziellen Seiten finde ich darüber aber nix. Evtl. hast du etwas mehr Hintergrundwissen...
LG von der schönen Müritz 

Matthias


----------



## ketty (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Ich fliege am 17.12. an die Westküste. 
Und gehe wieder Heringsangeln. 
Auf was größeres traue ich mich noch nicht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Viel Erfolg, ich hoffe die Blowfish gehen dir nicht so auf die Nerven wie mir  

PS warum traust du dir nicht zu etwas anderes zu befischen?


----------



## ketty (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

@Aalredi: 
Ich bin die Königin im blowfish Angeln. 
Da schlägt mich keiner. 
Ich bin mit Hering angefangen, Steigern geht ja immer noch. Da ich aber erst insgesamt 4 Heringe und zwei Hornhechte gefangen habe, will ich das noch ausbauen. Dafür ist meine Kugelfischstatistik bereits dreistellig. 
Ich werde wohl beim nächsten Mal gucken, ob ich auch eine Rute für was größeres montiere.


----------



## ketty (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*



Duwi schrieb:


> Hallo Marco! Vielleicht kannst du mir ja helfen... Ich fliege Anfang Januar mit Familie für 6 Wochen nach Queensland. Wie sieht es momentan mit der Einfuhr von Angelausrüstung aus? Hab nämlich gehört,  daß Köder wie Wobblern etc. nicht eingeführt werden dürfen. Auf offiziellen Seiten finde ich darüber aber nix. Evtl. hast du etwas mehr Hintergrundwissen...
> LG von der schönen Müritz
> 
> Matthias



Du wirst Schwierigkeiten haben, das Zeug einzuführen. 
Und zwar hat Australien nach den überaus positiven Erfahrungen (ironie aus) mit Agakröten, Kaninchen und Kamelen ein sehr restriktives Regime, was die Einfuhr von irgendwas betrifft, was sich zu einer Pest ausweiten könnte. Soll heissen: originalverpackt und bisher unbenutzt müsste möglich sein, gebraucht muss bestrahlt werden (auf Deine Kosten). Ein Beispiel: Ein Blatt Papier mit aufgeklebten Blütenblättern sollte mich 60 Dollar kosten. Oder ich stimme der Vernichtung zu. 
Wassergefährdung ist sinngemäß anzugeben. 
Du musst auf der Einreisekarte das entsprechend angeben. Und Informationen müssten sinngemäß beim Agrarministerium zu finden sein. 
Ich würde mal nach Border protection Australien gucken. 
Und auch wenn es diese Vorschrift für Europa nicht gibt: Ich wäre auch vorsichtig, das in Australien gebrauchte in Europa einzusetzen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Ich hatte damals keine Probleme bei der Einfuhr. Die Sachen wurden kurz inspiziert und das wars. Allerdings sollten sie sauber sein, d.h. keine Rest von organischem Material. Sonst ist es weg. Kann sich aber natürlich alles noch etwas geschärft haben. Ich denke, es kommt auch ein bisschen darauf an, wo man landet. Ich bin damals in Perth angekommen.

Hallo Ketty, als ich habe festgestellt, wenn man recht weit weg von Hindernissen fischt, dann hat man nicht ganz so viele Blowis. Auch nachts halten sie sich etwas zurück. Diese elenden Allesfresser!  Leider sind an Hindernissen aber auch andere gute Fische  Was ich nach einiger Zeit gern gemacht habe, ist auf Whities zu fischen. Die kannst du mitten auf freier Sandfläche z.B. von einem Jetti aus fangen. Da finden sich dann kaum Blowis. Einfach ein Stück TK-Garnele an den Haken und auf eine Sandbank geworfen, dann klappt das sicher mit den Whities. Exzellenter Speisefisch #6


PS leider dreht es die Bilder, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## ketty (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

"Meine" Jetti (Coogee Beach Club Jetty) ist leider etwas Blowie verseucht und die Alternative ist die Fremantle Sailing Club Mole. Da hat es kaum Blowies. Dafür muss man aber sehr sicher werfen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Genau dort habe ich die Burschen auf dem letzten Bild gefangen (also an der Mole in Fremantle). Dort kann man auch recht gut Squids fischen. An manchen Tagen waren recht viele Blowis da, an anderen dann wieder kaum. Aber dort kann man ganz gut fangen, allerdings zu großen Teilen kleine Fische.

Wenn du in Fremantle am "South Beach" auf die Molen gehst, kannst du Whities fangen. Mit Glück am Abend oder im Dunkeln auch große Fische. Ich habe dort einen guten Tailor gefangen. Angler neben mir haben einen kleinen Hai und einen Schaufelrochen erwischt.


----------



## ketty (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Fremantle hat mehrere Molen. Die am South Beach Richtung Innenstadt ist die Fremantle Sailing Club Mole. Und die Mole vor der Pickled Fig. Und die neuen Molen an dem neu entwickelten Bereich in North Coogee. Da muss sich das Leben aber erst noch richtig entwickeln. 
Dann gibt es noch die South Mole (in der Nähe vom Roundhouse).Sie begrenzt die Einfahrt zum Hafen. Und die North Mole gehört zu North Fremantle. Die finde ich aber nicht so klasse, weil man da richtig klettern muss.
Habe da schließlich ein Jahr gelebt. 
Woodman Point Jetty finde ich auch nicht toll, da es da reichlich Angler hat, die sich so gar nicht benehmen können. War jedenfalls letztes Jahr so.


----------



## sebastianm (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Hallo,

ich bin im Januar zwischen Brisbane und Cairns unterwegs.

Ich bin derzeit am überlegen, ob es sich lohnt eine Angel einzupacken oder mir ggf. dort was zu besorgen.

Haben würde ich eine SPRO GT-Pro Globetrotter 3,9m 40-80g
oder eine WFT Pro Salt Speed Pilk Traveller 50-200g. Beide bringe ich auch gut in meinem Gepäck unter.

Die Frage ist gibt es Gelegenheiten hin und wieder mal ein bisschen zu angeln bzw. eben die entsprechenden Gewässer dazu. Was brauche ich sonst noch an Ausrüstung. Also was ist das absolute Minimum an zusätzlichen Ködern oder Blei.

Was sollte man mitnehmen und was bekommt man vor Ort.

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben ?


----------



## PsychoBo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Hi Sebastian,

ich habe letztes Jahr die gleiche Route mit meiner Freundin und einem Wohnmobil gemacht. 

Angel natürlich dabei. Da das Programm aber eng gestrickt war, bin ich eigentlich erst richtig am Mission Beach zum Angeln gekommen. Dort gibt es einen Jetty wo morgens/abends orderntlich Räuber in Wurfweite gekommen sind. 
Viele schleimige Wolfherring, viele nervige kleine Cudas, einige schöne Mangrove (?) Snapper und leckere Spanish Mackerels, die ordentlich Dampf gegeben haben. :k

Druck dir für Queensland die Bestimmungen mit den Baglimits und Mindestmaßen aus. Das wollen die Wildhüter sehen. Wurde auf dem Jetty in Missionbeach einmal kontrolliert. 

Town of 1777 ist zum Angeln auch ganz gut. Dort sollen im Flussbett bei den richtigen Gezeiten auch gute Fische reinziehen. Ich hatte leider keinen Erfolg dort... 
Köder alles was weit fliegt und nicht größer als 12 cm ist. Ich steh auf Maria Angel kiss, Duo Tideminnow oder auch mal xraps. 

Sonst hatte ich es ein paar mal mit Naturköder und Gummi probiert. Hatte aber nur kleine Whitings und kleine Flatheads. 

Viel Spaß! Ich würde die Tour sofort wieder machen! :l
Grüße
Boris


----------



## fishing pirat-HH (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Moin moin zusammen,

ich bin nun in ca 5 Wochen in der Gegend von Cairns und wollte euch mal fragen wie es da mit dem haiangeln vom Strand aussieht?!?

Ich war bereits für ein Jahr in Australien unterwegs und konnte auch einige schöne Fische fangen. (gr. Baramundi/ Golden Snapper/ Catfish/ Moräne/ Kleinen Hammer- und Bullenhai...)  Dieses mal hab ich es aber eher auf was in meiner Gewichtsklasse abgesehen so ab 2m /80KG :-D 

Da ich leider kein Boot haben werde muss ich mich wohl von Strand oder Jetty mit meinem Zielfischen anlegen...

Daher auch meine Frage:

Kann mir jemand von euch geeignete Spots in und um Cairnsoder auch entlang der Ostküste empfelen?

Danke und Gruß
Fishing Pirat-HH


----------



## blackmarlin.au (13. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

hi freunde
 sorry das ich die ein oder andere frage nun wohl nicht mehr zu beantworten brauche , da nicht mehr aktuell.
 bin leider nicht oft hier , da ich mich mehr im salzwasser bewege lach.
 aber zur einfuhr von fishing tackle ,kann ich nur sagen , hier in queensland
 ist es so, das sauberes tackle nie ein problem darstellt. verunreinigtes wird nicht ins land gelassen.
 zur frage ob sich angeln hier lohnt , jaaa egal wo  es  lohnt sich immer es zu probieren.
 zum hai angeln  vom strand oder jetty aus, sieht es so aus das keine fishe über  150 cm entnommen werden dürfen . und viele arten geschützt sind.
 undd daran sollte man sich auch halten sonst wird es sehr teuer.
  vorsicht an den flüssen die Anschluss zum meer haben . wir haben hier grosse echsen lach . ach der bullshark zieht weit in die flüsse hoch .
 ansonsten ist  australien was angeln angeht ein paradies. was aber nicht heist das sich die fishe hier einfache fangen lassen .
 sollte noch mal jemand bestimmte fragen zu cairns und umgebung haben. dann kann er auch gerne eine email schreiben an ms1974@gmx.com
 grüsse aus cairns
 marco


----------

